# Official- unofficial chat thread



## trillions of atoms (May 17, 2008)

Well now the box is gone, i feel all alone agian. I like the interaction real time...


so..... Whats up?!


----------



## smokybear (May 17, 2008)

I guess it's gone for a while. I wish they had the money to have their own. Better to be safe than sorry though. Take care and be safe.


----------



## tcbud (May 17, 2008)

Want to thank You Trillions for all the questions You answered in the shout box, mine and the many others.  It was always a pleasure to see You there when i had a question, none were really urgent but some felt that way.  Thanks again,
tcbud


----------



## SmokinMom (May 17, 2008)

Hey guys.  

hungover still, think I am gonna go take a bubblebath to ease my head.


----------



## Cali*Style (May 17, 2008)

Hey guys.... and gals.

I had a rather productive day, minus the hang over that me and the wife are sufforing through.

Got the babys transplanted and all seems good.:hubba:


Whats every one up to??


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (May 17, 2008)

my new seeds arrived today!!!!!:woohoo: 

I scream for Ice cream!!!:yeahthat: 

Isis and white Berry! :dancing: I am so excited! so cool with directions and everything

I think I will start some of them Monday evening on the full moon in Scorpio.


----------



## bud.uncle (May 18, 2008)

Mornin gang

boy the lags bad today

kin server

lol


----------



## bud.uncle (May 18, 2008)

mornin hippy


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 18, 2008)

Morning bud

Lovely day here, both my girls are doing the race for life charity thing today, its only 5 kilometers (3.1 miles) its a charity run on behalf of cancer, a countrywide thing, im doing my bit too, im driving them to the start, driving to the finish, picking them up and driving back, it wont be my legs aching tomorrow morning lol


----------



## matt420lane (May 18, 2008)

im here too...lol...:rant:


----------



## bud.uncle (May 18, 2008)

matt


----------



## thc is good for me (May 18, 2008)

Lol why didnt i gat any thanks when i made the chat box thread first lol


So i had the worst day ever today and i am gonna try to smoke myself stupid STARTING NOW


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 18, 2008)

well sorry thc....thank you 

tc, no problem brother- glad to help the shout was a nice place to help and learn.....

i really do miss the shout!

hippy, its a beautiful day here too! the sun is shining!

Ive got to go to dallas texas on monday.....we got any texans on the forum?

anyway, is anyone up and on the site wanna chat?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 18, 2008)

hey Trillion....Happy Sunday....I too miss shout Box..But sure it willl return even better then it was..untill then this is what we have to do


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 18, 2008)

crappy !


----------



## slowmo77 (May 18, 2008)

i never really used it that much but now that its gone i realize how nice it was to come and see who alls here and whats going on.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 18, 2008)

Morning everyone.  

Hubby went to go get donuts....anyone want one?


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 18, 2008)

i want some! 


ill tell ya, the boston- boston cremes at DunkinDoughnuts  up north suck! the ones here in the south are wayyy better 

slow- you never realize how much you appreciate things until they are gone


----------



## slowmo77 (May 18, 2008)

im wondering does anyone else avoid starting new threads because they'er worried someone will think your stupid or the thread is stupid, or the question is stupid??? or is it just me? i smoke alot and forget what i read sometimes and don't always feel like going back and trying to find the answers to some questions. but if you start a thread with a question thats already been asked 6 months ago it seems to make some people angry. so i avoid asking alot of questions due to fear of doing something wrong and making people angry. anyone else fell this way?


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 18, 2008)

well if i were you i wouldnt be afriad to ask.... if someone asks me a question i answered for someone yesterday i wont get mad. sometimes i get flustered because no one wants to research , alot of ppl want it handed to them.

its the ppl that _*expect*_ that made me angy- not the ppl trying to *learn*.


----------



## slowmo77 (May 18, 2008)

thanks TOA. i have a really sick plant in flowering so im gonna go ask for some help in sick plants. thanks agian.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (May 18, 2008)

Ilikebigbuds said:
			
		

> my new seeds arrived today!!!!!:woohoo:
> 
> I scream for Ice cream!!!:yeahthat:
> 
> ...


 
_sounds wonderful Ilikebigbuds!!!   get those seeds sprouted before the full moon if you can for best germination.:hubba: _


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 18, 2008)

hey congrats on the seeds man! i cant wait to watch them grow w you


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 18, 2008)

PA whats up man?


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 18, 2008)

....or not!

:bong1:


sup tc?


----------



## tcbud (May 18, 2008)

hey, can You see me readin' this thread???  I got a bubble cloner yesterday, took some cuttings in the heat of the day, and they are perked right up, amazing apparatus....ima gonna love this machine! what is up with you? some of my plants i put outside flowered, so i gonna let them run and flower, so i wanted more clones, so we bought the cloner instead of paying for clones....life is good...
and how are You?


----------



## Cali*Style (May 18, 2008)

Good morning from Cali...  Hows everyone doing this fine day??


----------



## tcbud (May 18, 2008)

Watching them grow Cali, lookin out the window here occationally and watching them (girls) grow.  i got one that i put in the bpom, pollenated her, she is smellin' sweet and getting kinda purple in the tight parts of her bud.  So im watchin them girls grow..... I am in way N. Ca, You getting the heat there too? where ever You are?


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 18, 2008)

im good man, been cleaning and getting ready to go.  cleaning the house and yard stuff....got new pics of my baby tomato plant i saved, its doing well 

anyone can see whos on the thread, scroll down and you will see it  under the quick reply box 

im a whooped puppie! stoned to the bone now and doing some laundry


----------



## tcbud (May 18, 2008)

lol, live and learn (about active users), be safe on your trip.  We are heading out to the public laundry to do some real oily/road oil clothes, he started back to work finally (working asphalt) and since he does not want to put my washer at risk, we are gonna try to get those work clothes clean at the laundry in town.  So to town we go, gonna stop over at the hardware store for some new soil, those clones he started a few weeks ago, have got to be transplanted.  Again, take care on your trip...
tc


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 18, 2008)

thanks brother! have a safe trip to town, try picking up some mushroom compost if you can find it. i swear by the stuff!


----------



## bud.uncle (May 18, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> im wondering does anyone else avoid starting new threads because they'er worried someone will think your stupid or the thread is stupid, or the question is stupid??? or is it just me? i smoke alot and forget what i read sometimes and don't always feel like going back and trying to find the answers to some questions. but if you start a thread with a question thats already been asked 6 months ago it seems to make some people angry. so i avoid asking alot of questions due to fear of doing something wrong and making people angry. anyone else fell this way?



didn't you post this same thread last week slowmo.........................:hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 18, 2008)

I want to smoke but I can't.

Booooooo.

Aw well.  Maybe I'll just go clean.


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (May 18, 2008)

hey puffin, thanks for your suggestion on the moon phase,

I keep a journal of when I plant certian seeds I have not done a planting on a full moon, what I can tell you is 3rd & 4th Quarter moon was not so good and 1st and 2nd quarter had excellent results 3 days they sprouted as to the 3rd & 4th quarter it took 5&6 days for sprouts.

so I think today will be an excellent day to introduce them to darkness, warmth and water!:watchplant: 

it is sunny here and very windy and in the 50's, I have a red maple I am wanting to get planted but the wind and cold have me waiting. hoping to get the beauty in the ground sometime next week, the hole is ready!
I also have a lot more flowers to get planted if that wind would let up I could do it today. the wind makes it feel like 35. 

so I work on my indoor farm. everyone is looking so nice and happy!:guitar: 

hippy I hope your girls did well in thier race today! I'm sure they had fun!


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (May 18, 2008)

sounds like a real drag mom!

I am greatful I have never had that issue, ever in 30 years.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 18, 2008)

Ilikebigbuds said:
			
		

> sounds like a real drag mom!
> 
> I am greatful I have never had that issue, ever in 30 years.


 
Kids and hubby are home, since it's the weekend.  

Tomorrow everyone is gone.


----------



## tcbud (May 18, 2008)

Mom, mine just went back to work, i know exactly how good it feels to have "everyone gone".  i am loving it.


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 18, 2008)

...i want everyone gone! :hairpull: lol ill be gone soon mom 
anyone else hangin around?


----------



## annscrib (May 18, 2008)

hiya guys whats going all with everyone


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (May 19, 2008)

hey everyone! hope your night is a mellow one.

I was just sittin here eating some honeycombs and reading my latest issue of the times and I read about this grower who adds 1 cup of molasses to the nutrient reservoir two weeks before the plants are harvested. they dont say why he does this. anybody have any thoughts as to why?:huh:


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 19, 2008)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/search.php?searchid=348461


----------



## bud.uncle (May 19, 2008)

Morning gang

can you smell the coffee?

pm me TOA


----------



## bud.uncle (May 19, 2008)

morning mel


----------



## bud.uncle (May 19, 2008)

mornin mom


----------



## Melissa (May 19, 2008)

morning bud hows things ???

i want the shout box back im bored :giggle:


----------



## bud.uncle (May 19, 2008)

got my head down the toilet

havin some plumbing issues

r u good?


----------



## Melissa (May 19, 2008)

* :rofl: thought u smoked to much ,,goodluck with the plumbing 
yeah im good thanks ,,,,,*


----------



## bud.uncle (May 19, 2008)

straight for 2days straight :fid:




			
				melissa said:
			
		

> * :rofl: thought u smoked to much ,,goodluck with the plumbing
> yeah im good thanks ,,,,,*


----------



## SmokinMom (May 19, 2008)

I've not smoked since Friday night.....

That will all change here in the next 10 minutes.


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 19, 2008)

mornin gang....WAKE N BAKE!


----------



## SmokinMom (May 19, 2008)

Holy moly I am stoned.  

Havent smoked in several days.  

But now I am flyin high.

:stoned:


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 19, 2008)

cool  meee 2


----------



## tcbud (May 19, 2008)

Good morning Mom, Trillions, I miss comin' here and seeing the shout box going....didnt realize it till today tho.


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 19, 2008)

man i agree, so sad


----------



## bud.uncle (May 19, 2008)

twisted now


----------



## SmokinMom (May 19, 2008)

.


----------



## SativaWeed (May 19, 2008)

Edited, sorry.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 19, 2008)

My bad.


----------



## Brouli (May 19, 2008)

hayooo


----------



## bud.uncle (May 20, 2008)

morning gang


----------



## FATBOY (May 20, 2008)

hey everyone this is the first time I ve checked out the coffe table forum morning


----------



## matt420lane (May 20, 2008)

im here!!!


----------



## matt420lane (May 20, 2008)

and doing fine....if i do say so my self...:confused2:


----------



## matt420lane (May 20, 2008)

BLEEP!!!!!:rant:


----------



## sportcardiva (May 20, 2008)

hi


----------



## matt420lane (May 20, 2008)

hi sport......bud is POST TO BE HERE....lol....how have you bin sport?


----------



## FATBOY (May 20, 2008)

I was wondering if any of you ever heard of the rap group potluck?


----------



## bud.uncle (May 20, 2008)

matt?????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## sportcardiva (May 20, 2008)

hey what up guys i win lol lol you cant win matt lol


----------



## bud.uncle (May 20, 2008)

mine

lol


----------



## matt420lane (May 20, 2008)

they most have a lot of luck with POT...


----------



## matt420lane (May 20, 2008)

I CAN ALL WAYS WIN.....MAY BE NOT...:rant:.......
BUD!!!!!!!!!!!....WARE ARE YOU....


----------



## bud.uncle (May 20, 2008)

matt r u coming back?????????????????????


----------



## bud.uncle (May 20, 2008)

matt do u read ur pms?


----------



## matt420lane (May 20, 2008)

See Now Thats Just The Prob With The Dark Side......to Many Places To Look!!!


----------



## bud.uncle (May 20, 2008)

dark side that lol


----------



## matt420lane (May 20, 2008)

PM'S....WHATS THAT.....LOL...JUST KIDING ...:confused2:


----------



## matt420lane (May 20, 2008)

there is no pm's in box......lol.......what box....on what dark side


----------



## bud.uncle (May 20, 2008)

click the link twit


----------



## bud.uncle (May 20, 2008)

sent again


----------



## bud.uncle (May 20, 2008)

matt hippy????????????????????????????


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 20, 2008)

The dark side is within us all


----------



## bud.uncle (May 20, 2008)

oh man I'm talkin with some others come on over


----------



## bud.uncle (May 20, 2008)

please.........................................................................lol


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 20, 2008)

I did and it was empty lol


----------



## bud.uncle (May 20, 2008)

in the shout, i'm there now, have been since you popped out not the lounge


----------



## bud.uncle (May 20, 2008)

hipp I can see your in flash chat, its too dark 4me


----------



## bud.uncle (May 20, 2008)

gota run soon, need to get ontop of my plumbing issues


----------



## bud.uncle (May 20, 2008)

k,             catch u all l8ter goto do this plumbing


----------



## sportcardiva (May 20, 2008)

hi


----------



## bud.uncle (May 20, 2008)

hipp come n play were rippin it up


----------



## Melissa (May 20, 2008)

*wheres every one gone :rofl:*
ps good afternoon ev1


----------



## bud.uncle (May 20, 2008)

afternoon mel


----------



## Melissa (May 20, 2008)

hi bud ,,hows your part of europe today ,,its a little cool here :hairpull::giggle:


----------



## Midnight Toker (May 20, 2008)

Whatsup guys? Hey mom...LONGGG time no speak haha.... :stoned: Wake n' Bakes are always a nice relaxer eh?


----------



## Melissa (May 20, 2008)

*hi midnight toker how you doin ?
*


----------



## bud.uncle (May 20, 2008)

suns out, hot as hell, been diggin up the septic tank in full sun

phew its hot

havin a little break before I have to get on.

gona pm you in a mo


----------



## Melissa (May 20, 2008)

*thanks bud !!!!!*


----------



## Brouli (May 20, 2008)

hayoooo


----------



## SmokinMom (May 20, 2008)

Hello everyone.


----------



## bud.uncle (May 20, 2008)

hi mom


----------



## SmokinMom (May 20, 2008)

Hey BU, hows u?

Why so much plumming trouble?


----------



## tcbud (May 20, 2008)

Good Morning! Getting a break in the heat here today, maybe some thunder storms, but the cooler temps are heaven today.


----------



## bud.uncle (May 20, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Hey BU, hows u?
> 
> Why so much plumming trouble?



old house in France 

full remodel

got a mix of old steel mains water and new plastic

just found some problems with the septic tank that need doin asap

the list goes on and on

electrics

insulation

windows

etc etc etc


----------



## SmokinMom (May 20, 2008)

Ohh good.  I thought you were talking about your own plumming....your stomach.  Here I thought you had diarrhea or vomiting or something....haha.  Glad its just the house!


----------



## bud.uncle (May 20, 2008)

lol

would be alot cheaper if it was intestinal

but hey ho

I bought the place with my eyes shut

errrrrrr wide open


----------



## Midnight Toker (May 20, 2008)

melissa said:
			
		

> *hi midnight toker how you doin ?*


Hey Melissa.....tired from a long off-day of ripping from the bong...im soooo tired haha...but overall good you?


----------



## sportcardiva (May 21, 2008)

hi


----------



## bud.uncle (May 21, 2008)

hi sport give the twit Matt420a kick for me lol


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 21, 2008)

Hi de hi campers


----------



## bud.uncle (May 21, 2008)

yeah I can just see you in that office

lol


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 21, 2008)

Playing with my ding dong?

or was that was Gladys Pugh?


----------



## bud.uncle (May 21, 2008)

lol were playin in the Dark zone


----------



## sportcardiva (May 21, 2008)

ok ill kick matt for you lol


----------



## matt420lane (May 21, 2008)

kick matt....:rant:...lol


----------



## bud.uncle (May 21, 2008)

do it harder, he never learns


----------



## matt420lane (May 21, 2008)

:rant:.....sport car diva's....lol


----------



## Melissa (May 21, 2008)

*morning all :hubba:*


----------



## Runbyhemp (May 21, 2008)

Top of the morning to ya MP :yay:


----------



## sportcardiva (May 21, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> do it harder, he never learns




ok ill get right on that lol come here matt :angrywife: lol


----------



## matt420lane (May 21, 2008)

matt waves his hand and ses (you will for get about beating on matt and kick the **** out of uncle bud)........

:rant: all ways gitin beat on by some diva!!!...lol


----------



## sportcardiva (May 21, 2008)

lol ok ill give him a beating to so you dont feel alone lol


----------



## Melissa (May 21, 2008)

*matt get to the dark side lol
*


----------



## matt420lane (May 21, 2008)

the hand thing is some star wars stuff....
you prob new but fig i would tell you....lol


----------



## matt420lane (May 21, 2008)

got to go........!!!!!

be good sport...:rant:


----------



## sportcardiva (May 21, 2008)

lol bye matt


----------



## matt420lane (May 21, 2008)

by all good night!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Melissa (May 21, 2008)

*goodnight *


----------



## bud.uncle (May 21, 2008)

matt420lane said:
			
		

> matt waves his hand and ses (you will for get about beating on matt and kick the **** out of uncle bud)........
> 
> :rant: all ways gitin beat on by some diva!!!...lol




:evil:

The force is with you, young Skywalker

* but* 

you are not a Jedi yet


http://www.gotwavs.com/0074023857/WAVS/Movies/Star_Wars/theforce.wav

http://www.gotwavs.com/0074023857/WAVS/Movies/Star_Wars/father.wav


----------



## bud.uncle (May 21, 2008)

Traveling through hyperspace ain't like dusting crops, boy

http://www.gotwavs.com/0074023857/WAVS/Movies/Star_Wars/crops.wav


----------



## bud.uncle (May 21, 2008)

sportcardiva said:
			
		

> lol ok ill give him a beating to so you dont feel alone lol



ok with me as long as you use your crop

:hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 21, 2008)

Do you guys ever sleep?


----------



## bud.uncle (May 21, 2008)

Will do 1day

you sound just like my mom

next you'll be tellin us to come in n tidy our rooms

lol


----------



## bud.uncle (May 21, 2008)

hi mom

sorry mom

yes mom

yes! mom I know sleep is important

mom..........

why are your eyes so red?


----------



## matt420lane (May 21, 2008)

I will mom....
you bet mom...
no prob mom....
on my way mom...
whats all the light coming from the basement?...:rant:


----------



## bud.uncle (May 21, 2008)

mom


mom!!!!!!!!!!

whats this?


----------



## bud.uncle (May 21, 2008)

mom









mom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


matts pullin faces at me..................


----------



## matt420lane (May 21, 2008)

MOM...............he is touching me!!!!!


:rant:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 21, 2008)

:giggle: 

Ok you 2....go to your rooms!


----------



## bud.uncle (May 21, 2008)

:ignore: ok mom:ignore:


----------



## matt420lane (May 21, 2008)

on my way MOM!.....:rant:.....


bud...:confused2:


----------



## matt420lane (May 21, 2008)

:rant:


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 21, 2008)

I think some stiff discipline is needed here.


----------



## tcbud (May 21, 2008)

Hippy, that eyeball is bout as much disapline as i can take.  thanks agian for the great ganga thread.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=925&page=2


----------



## bud.uncle (May 21, 2008)

mom?


mom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

matts smokin in his room!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (May 21, 2008)

lmao

I need a shower.  Still stinky from all this THC on my skin.


----------



## bud.uncle (May 21, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> I think some stiff discipline is needed here.



Impressive.

Most impressive.

Obi-Wan.

You have controlled your fear.

Now, release your anger. 

Only you, can chastise me.


----------



## matt420lane (May 22, 2008)

I love anger !!!!!!!...:rant:


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (May 22, 2008)

U guys have some issues. 
it's a darn good thing you all smoke weed to help level out the energy.lol

now every one keep your hands to your self and stop making faces at each other or I'm going to have to get DAD! and eat your dinner!


----------



## matt420lane (May 22, 2008)

I HATE KEEPING MY HANDS TO MY SELF!!!...:rant:


----------



## Cali*Style (May 22, 2008)

:rofl:



Has been acused of that......:shocked:

:hubba:


----------



## bud.uncle (May 22, 2008)

Ilikebigbuds said:
			
		

> U guys have some issues.
> it's a darn good thing you all smoke weed to help level out the energy.lol
> 
> now every one keep your hands to your self and stop making faces at each other or I'm going to have to get DAD! and eat your dinner!




but

but

but................................matt started it!!!!!!!!!!!




 :hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 22, 2008)

Thats it.  Mama is tired of all this reckless behaviour.  Hand over all your weed.  *NOW!*































:hubba:


----------



## thief (May 22, 2008)

ok ya`ll play nice i`m off to scatter more seeds in public places   i think the planter boxes at the court house and city hall are my next stop  later


----------



## bud.uncle (May 22, 2008)

Momma!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

look what Matts done to the toilet

:holysheep:


----------



## bud.uncle (May 22, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Thats it.  Mama is tired of all this reckless behaviour.  Hand over all your weed.  *NOW!
> 
> 
> Only if you promise to bring back the
> ...


----------



## bud.uncle (May 22, 2008)

matt420lane said:
			
		

> I HATE KEEPING MY HANDS TO MY SELF!!!...:rant:



liar

liar

pants on fire


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 22, 2008)

rucallinmatawanka?


----------



## SmokinMom (May 22, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> Momma!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> look what Matts done to the toilet
> 
> :holysheep:


 
OMG...ha ha ha ha.

He is sooooooo grounded!


----------



## tcbud (May 22, 2008)

:rofl: 

:holysheep: 

Great way to start the morning, thos boys are gonna be more trouble than you can handle Smokinmom, with out their weed!
and when bud said plumbin' trouble, he was not a kiddin'. 
Good Morning All


----------



## SmokinMom (May 22, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> Momma!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> look what Matts done to the toilet
> 
> :holysheep:


 
AND!  Thats not the pot I was talking about either.


----------



## bud.uncle (May 22, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> rucallinmatawanka?




whatifiamehwhatrugonadoaboutitlol


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 22, 2008)

lol


----------



## SmokinMom (May 22, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> lol


 
For once...hippy is speechless.  

hahahaha.


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 22, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> For once...hippy is speechless.
> 
> hahahaha.


 
That NEVER happens Sm, I was just pushed to get somewhere before they closed :rofl:



As Sting would say....

I'll send an S.O.S. to the world
I'll send an S.O.S. to the world
I hope that someone gets my
I hope that someone gets my
I hope that someone gets my 
Message in a bottle,
Message in a bottle,


----------



## bud.uncle (May 22, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> That NEVER happens Sm, I was just pushed to get somewhere before they closed :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think you may find it was the
















POLICE:cop: :cop: :cop: :cop: :cop: :cop: :cop: :cop: :cop:


----------



## bud.uncle (May 22, 2008)

and 1 more big


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 22, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sting_(musician)


----------



## bud.uncle (May 22, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (May 22, 2008)

The DRUGS Don't Work

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4XCGeckA-E


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 22, 2008)

You seem to like having your thumb up, I hope you know a good manicurist!


----------



## bud.uncle (May 22, 2008)

u hu


----------



## littlenode (May 22, 2008)

:LAMA:   

..i just miss riding into the chat box on my lama


----------



## SmokinMom (May 22, 2008)

hahahahaha...hippy, youve got beautiful hands.


----------



## bud.uncle (May 22, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> hahahahaha...hippy, youve got beautiful hands.


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 22, 2008)

I like a nice big bit of fish


----------



## bud.uncle (May 22, 2008)

littlenode said:
			
		

> :LAMA:
> 
> ..i just miss riding into the chat box on my lama


----------



## bud.uncle (May 22, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> I like a nice big bit of fish




lol


----------



## SmokinMom (May 22, 2008)

Is that you BU?


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 22, 2008)

Yes it is, that bloke took ages taking pics before letting bud back in the water, bud is a good typer for a carp, then again he does harp on, and is sharp, to the bottom of the glass.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 22, 2008)

carp/crap

whats the differenc3e.

whoops- getting threads all mixed up now,...lol


----------



## bud.uncle (May 22, 2008)

mom have you been







wait till dad gets home


----------



## bud.uncle (May 23, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (May 23, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (May 23, 2008)




----------



## matt420lane (May 23, 2008)

a wanka!!!!!!!!....:rant:


----------



## bud.uncle (May 23, 2008)

theboyneedstoolearnlotsnlotsnlotshadtoexplainwhatawankawashadthecamonlol


----------



## bud.uncle (May 23, 2008)




----------



## HippyInEngland (May 23, 2008)

ohmywordyouhadthecomeon!italwaysendsupwithstickysituationsbecomingapainintheposterior


----------



## bud.uncle (May 23, 2008)

lolthatswhati?gotaruntheboys2schoolyahooooooooouwhenigetback


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 23, 2008)

Ive heard about your driving, this would be more suited for you


----------



## bud.uncle (May 23, 2008)

we all know what you get up2


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 23, 2008)

Yes its true, im a white van driver, this is how I spent my last weekend

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/1147336/funny_truck_crash_crash/


----------



## bud.uncle (May 23, 2008)

ostpicsworthless:


----------



## bud.uncle (May 23, 2008)




----------



## HippyInEngland (May 23, 2008)

This is me removing my stash from its hiding place before they take my van away







Interesting ......In a break from the European trend towards decriminalization, France is planning to toughen penalties for marijuana use in an attempt to curb its steadily rising popularity. Proponents of the hardline approach claim that millions of people are regularly defying existing laws as more marijuana plantations are discovered, particularly in the south of the country. According to a report in The Guardian, up to three million French people smoke marijuana on any given day. France's hardline interior minister, Nicholas Sarkozy, has been consulting cabinet members and government officials on raising the maximum penalties for marijuana use from the present level of a year in prison or a steep fine. The interior ministry's anti-drugs chief, Michel Bouchet, has also been asked to investigate the cultivation of marijuana after police reported that more than 40,000 plants were pulled out in raids last year, compared to 1,500 10 years ago. But the pro-cannabis Collectif d'information et de recherche cannibiques, Circ, claimed that there was not a village south of the Loire valley without a plantation. In addition, hundreds of thousands of plants were grown indoors.

Drugs squad detectives admit to being overwhelmed. "The great problem is not police raids but theft," a grower from the Var said. "You'll find small fields hidden in pine forests. Once they have been located, they have to be guarded night and day. A good crop earns enough to keep you all year round, even though it is sold only to friends." So far, no action has been taken against shops selling specialized grow equipment, of which there are about 50 in France. But a decision will have to be taken soon on whether to stop the annual summer festival at Montjean-sur-Loire where marijuana, described as "the symbol of the Loire valley", is easily available. "It's only a matter of time before pot overtakes tobacco," a festival organizer said. "There are already nearly half as many pot smokers as tobacco smokers. Some of our visitors say that cannabis saved their life." France is one of the few Western European countries that maintains harsh penalties for marijuana use. The hardline approach does not necessarily deter use. Lifetime use of marijuana is higher in France than in the Netherlands, where marijuana and hashish can be purchased in regulated "coffee shops" without fear of criminal sanctions. Despite comparatively harsh penalties, lifetime use of marijuana is higher in the U.S. than any European country.


----------



## bud.uncle (May 23, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (May 23, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (May 23, 2008)

me

gota run soon


----------



## bud.uncle (May 23, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (May 23, 2008)

morning mom in advance

going to clean the mess up that matt made right now


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 23, 2008)

Thats nothing, here is my daughters room





















the above pic is to remind Mom to tidy her fireplace

the pic below is me ready to start tidying up






And below is where im headed at lunch time to spend an hour or 3 with my pals


----------



## bud.uncle (May 23, 2008)

mommmmmmmmmmmm

hippy is making fun of you

and matts been messing with the electrics again


----------



## bud.uncle (May 23, 2008)

not yet

:fid:


----------



## bud.uncle (May 23, 2008)

Mom

Matt was being silly again so I put him in his cell


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 23, 2008)

Is that a 






because of






causing a rumbling in the 






leading to vow breaking






and emptying the swimming baths







Here is a bit of easy reading as you sip you tea and eat your biscuits

http://www.heptune.com/farts.html

A load of hot air if you ask me.


----------



## bud.uncle (May 23, 2008)

LOL


You are so full of











Hippy


----------



## bud.uncle (May 23, 2008)

Mom

Finished my Art Homework

Whata think


----------



## SmokinMom (May 23, 2008)

OMG  hahahahahahahaha.

And hippy ya let me down.  I always thought you'd look hotter in a skirt.


----------



## thief (May 23, 2008)

well gmornin ya`ll bowl&cup time here


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 23, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> OMG hahahahahahahaha.
> 
> And hippy ya let me down. I always thought you'd look hotter in a skirt.


 
Here is me dancing to depeche mode, swinging my thang






And here is me just before I drive to Tesco to do the weekly shopping


----------



## SmokinMom (May 23, 2008)

I'm sorry Hippy.


----------



## bud.uncle (May 23, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Here is me dancing to depeche mode, swinging my thang
> 
> 
> 
> ...






so show us a pic of your Heels!


----------



## Brouli (May 23, 2008)

u are trully sick hippy


----------



## matt420lane (May 23, 2008)

and you all call me a wanker!!!:confused2:


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 23, 2008)

Brouli said:
			
		

> u are trully sick hippy


 
Have you only just noticed Brouli? lol

As requested bud


----------



## tcbud (May 23, 2008)

:holysheep: :goodposting: :rofl: you guys got me crying, what a great way to wake up....


----------



## bud.uncle (May 23, 2008)

matt420lane said:
			
		

> and you all call me a wanker!!!:confused2:




But your the only guy I know who can do it with his feet


----------



## bud.uncle (May 23, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Have you only just noticed Brouli? lol
> 
> As requested bud





If you ask matt nicely

I am sure he will give you a helping 

HAND








To wax


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 24, 2008)

man im tired and ready to go home, anyone around??


----------



## bud.uncle (May 24, 2008)

Think I am gona have too













No







YET


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 24, 2008)

??


----------



## bud.uncle (May 24, 2008)

http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/data?pid=avimage&iid=idSdUkQ_1w_c
http://newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/images/44239000/jpg/_44239120_flares_afp416b.jpg


----------



## matt420lane (May 24, 2008)




----------



## tcbud (May 24, 2008)

Check this out...put it in a thread, but in case you missed it....
Great news for California!
A California appellate court ruled Thursday that state legislators overstepped their bounds in 2003 by limiting the amount of marijuana that patients could possess for medical purposes.
http://www.law.com/jsp/article.jsp?id=1202421668633&rss=newswire
Dance of Joy!


----------



## bud.uncle (May 24, 2008)

it matt


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 25, 2008)

lol anyone up for a bong rip????


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 26, 2008)

no takers?


fine! :bong1:


----------



## smokybear (May 26, 2008)

I'm about to smoke a joint Trillions and I would be honored to join you on this special day my friend. Heres one for you. Take care and be safe.


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 26, 2008)

:bong1:  passes to smokey....


----------



## smokybear (May 26, 2008)

Has the bong for almost 20 minutes befor passing it back......my bad...here ya go...:bong1:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 26, 2008)

flyin high again


----------



## smokybear (May 26, 2008)

And loving every minute of it. Join us Mom. It would be an honor.:48:


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 26, 2008)

:bongrips: passes to mom


----------



## smokybear (May 26, 2008)

I think I could be high my friend.....


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 28, 2008)

Im here, this is the first time ive had chance to log in, some know different, any of you visited it?



http://???.edenproject.com/whats-at-eden/index.php

change the ??? to www

half term costs an arm, a leg and 1 bolic


----------



## bud.uncle (May 28, 2008)

lol that hip, I'm off a 10day road trip tomorrow, catch you all  laters


----------



## matt420lane (May 28, 2008)

dont leave us bud...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...:rant:.....see you for coffee at 0500


----------



## SmokinMom (May 29, 2008)

bedtime


----------



## smokybear (May 29, 2008)

I should be in bed but.....even the pot cant make me fall asleep....disturbing...Take care and be safe.


----------



## thief (May 29, 2008)

gmornin ya`ll. coffee is hot so is the unit b carefull. i think it is gunna b a wonderfull day in the mountains today. haulin chicken **** an seeds into the great outdoors is always a picnic. gunna get to low to mid 80`s 2day sizzle time is upon us. to think it just snowed last sunday too go figure.


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 29, 2008)

^ goodluck brother!


----------



## CasualGrower (May 29, 2008)

Good afternoon everyone.... I am thinking it's time to go play in the garden....Got 12 clones done in the cloner that i am gonna bring out..... Gonna use 2 of them to establish new mothers and then  I am gonna hack on Big mama for a while..... fill the cloner up and maybe start some soil clones, I have never cloned in soil, so that will be an experiment.... Might try to save her, but Bonzaii her down severly, she is WAY too big for the nursery area.  If she doesn't make it, I will have a bunch of clones take her place....


----------



## SmokinMom (May 29, 2008)

Good luck Casual Grower!  

Sigh...I went out with girlfriends last night and we went shopping.  Today I notice the shoplifting tag wasn't removed from the top I bought.  Grrrrr.  Guess I got to go back to the friggin mall and have them take it off.  Talk about a pain in the arse!!!!!  I may just decide to return everything and get my $$$ back simply for the inconvienience.


----------



## Bella420 (Jun 5, 2008)

ok ev1 i am off to bed after one more game in the arcade LOL gn all and stay safe


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 5, 2008)

night bella :wave:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 5, 2008)

hello everyone!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 5, 2008)

morning everyone


----------

